# Conor McGregor: "Fu** you and the Queen.”



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

> Conor McGregor's outspoken views on Facebook last night garnered a huge response and the UFC sensation followed it up with a further statement to re-iterate his views.
> 
> 
> The Dublin fighter posted a comment on his official Facebook page after pictures of McGregor were circulated on social media at a UFC event in 2013 where he was seen to be wearing a poppy.
> ...


http://www.independent.ie/sport/mma/f-politics-and-f-religion-conor-mcgregor-follows-up-on-controversial-poppy-rant-34153642.html


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

God this idiot is so far up himself. I don't appreciate the arrogant tone of this from McGregor.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Ok so the Queen is not liked by everybody.

But "Stupid little Flower"?

Thats an insult to the millions who have lost their lives in the World Wars and others.

What a dick thing to say.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Spite said:


> Ok so the Queen is not liked by everybody.
> 
> But *"Stupid little Flower*"?
> 
> ...


That's what rattled me.

And to bring up the "blood on his gloves" in the same sentence as referencing our armed forces? Not a fan of that.

If you want to say inflammatory things to get attention, then don't choose a subject that's so sensitive and at a time national pride is at an all-time high.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

CupCake said:


> That's what rattled me.
> 
> And to bring up the "blood on his gloves" in the same sentence as referencing our armed forces? Not a fan of that.
> 
> If you want to say inflammatory things to get attention, then don't choose a subject that's so sensitive and at a time national pride is at an all-time high.


If MMA was as big as boxing in the UK, and he was a name like Bruno or Lewis, that statement of his would have 100% ruined him.

I also found the Queen statement a bit insensitive, given that the Bohemian Rhapsody is 40 years old this year.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

I wonder what UFC will say about this in regard of the code of conduct they've created...



> UFC Code of Conduct Policy
> 
> "Fighters shall conduct themselves in accordance with commonly accepted standards of decency, social convention, and morals, and fighters will not commit any act or become involved in any situation or occurrence or make any statement which will reflect negatively upon or bring disrepute, contempt, scandal, ridicule or disdain to the fighter or the UFC."
> ...
> "Derogatory or offensive conduct, including without limitation insulting language, symbols, or actions about a person's ethnic background, heritage, color, race, national origin, age, religion, disability, gender or sexual orientation."


... or if they will just go ahead and officialy burn that code forever after that.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

It's Conor...so they'll just ignore it. Ronda has the same exemption


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

CupCake said:


> It's Conor...so they'll just ignore it. Ronda has the same exemption


Yep, the UFC code of Conduct only applies to the 10k tier and slowly dilutes the further up you go.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

People on twitter accused Conor of betraying Ireland by wearing the poppy insignia on his suit lapel.

That was Conor's response directed at them.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Trix said:


> People on twitter accused Conor of betraying Ireland by wearing the poppy insignia on his suit lapel.
> 
> That was Conor's response directed at them.


He didn't need to go into character for a response though, he could've just responded like, y'know...a normal human being.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Aren't some of those soldier's which the poppy represents the same soldiers who shot up football stadiums in Ireland though?


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Much ado about nothing. Hardline republicans in ireland giving him shit for a wearing a poppy as a mark of respect to people that died. 40,000 Irish people died in that war too. The reason they are upset though as I just found out is because the money from the sale of those poppies goes to a veterans charity that had soldiers in northern ireland, and we all know what happened there, a lot of killing. 
But instead of telling him calmly that is actions upset a group of people he was called a traitor and all sorts of names, and thus his response about the queen etc. I sincerely doubt he knew where the money was going and was just paying a simple respect to fallen soldiers
I don't think he's 'in character' cupcake I think that he just doesn't give a fu**. And I mean he shouldn't care if a few Brits are upset about what he says about the queen. You guys occupied us for almost 800 years and fu**ed us for most of that time. I mean no hard feelings :hug: but I've probably said F the queen a few times as well!


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Aren't some of those soldier's which the poppy represents the same soldiers who shot up football stadiums in Ireland though?


They represent the dead. It mostly serves as reminder to those lost in WW1, but the proceeds from the appeal go to current servicemen.

But yes, I guess some of the funds raised would have helped ex-service men and widows of those killed by the IRA during the troubles.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

CupCake said:


> He didn't need to go into character for a response though, he could've just responded like, y'know...a normal human being.


I'm with Conor.

People get upset Conor made harmless remarks on twitter towards soldiers.

But those same people don't get upset when soldiers or combat veterans have their healthcare, benefits and pension plans cut. They don't get upset when HSBC bank is caught red handed laundering money for mexican drug cartels or islamic terrorist groups: http://www.forbes.com/sites/afontev...rug-cartels-launder-money-senate-report-says/ The same groups that murder and kill soldiers from their home country.

If people want to get upset, they can at least try to get upset over something worth getting upset over.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

http://www.independent.ie/sport/mma...rstool-republican-or-monarchist-34155584.html

Nice article that sums all this up. A setup by a tiny insignificant republican organisation trying to get some attention.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

I'm sure The Queen is mortified by McGregor's comments. How dare he bring Her Majesty into this.

If I were playing for England and had to sing the national anthem at the world cup, I'd stick my two fingers up when the camera came past me and utter the same words as McGregor. **** that bitch. God save our Queen, whilst homeless people live and starve just 30 seconds down the road from her. What would we do without her?


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> I'm sure The Queen is mortified by McGregor's comments. How dare he bring Her Majesty into this.
> 
> If I were playing for England and had to sing the national anthem at the world cup, I'd stick my two fingers up when the camera came past me and utter the same words as McGregor. **** that bitch. God save our Queen, *whilst homeless people live and starve just 30 seconds down the road from her. *What would we do without her?


I am sure Conor McGregor has way more money than he needs to live a very, very confortable life and loves to brag about it in the same time homeless people starve close by too.

Homeless starving people should stick their two fingers and say "**** Conor McGregor" too.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Trix said:


> I'm with Conor.
> 
> People get upset Conor made harmless remarks on twitter towards soldiers.
> 
> ...


What you are saying isn't even linked with poppies.

It is a time to remember the dead, not get involved in politics.

Almost a million Brits died during the WW1 alone. On November 11th at 11 O'Clock the country will fall silent, factory workers will drop tools and office workers will switch their phones off for 2 minutes, to remember the *dead*. We have been doing this for a 100 years and we'll be doing it for a hundred more. On remembrance Sunday millions will attend services, that take place in every single town in the UK.

Personally I don't get upset other ignorant fúckers comments about poppies, but I feel I have to defend the practice. I haven't lost people to conflicts, but my gran has, she lost a brother, uncles and ultimately her husband who died of stroke that was brought on by a bullet stuck in his head from WW2. 

Pretty much every family in the UK has suffered losses during the World Wars. Remembrance day is important to them.

So on behalf of anyone who has lost loved ones in conflicts I would like to say - "Fúck you Conor".


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

I personally think war is all bullshit, it was fabricated by billionaires to manipulate global markets. War is stupid, yeah people died but maybe we should remember them by speaking the truth instead of supporting the rich criminals that sent them to their deaths, many times by force. And I agree, **** the queen. Monarchy is slavery.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

rabakill said:


> Monarchy is slavery.


As far as having any saying regarding daily measures taken by the rulers and their sub rulers, it is no different from any "make believe" democracy you or me think we live in.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

The Queen is a dark evil bitch who has her grubby digits in just about every atrocious thing that happens in the world today. She has killer PR that has us all believing she has no real power. Is harmless really. Little old lady. etc. Dont be fooled. Shes a real life dark lord.

Even in 2015, I bet she still doesn't wipe her own arse when she shits.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Soojooko said:


> Even in 2015, I bet she still doesn't wipe her own arse when she shits.


And the older you get, harder it becomes to accomplish simple tasks as this.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> The Queen is a dark evil bitch who has her grubby digits in just about every atrocious thing that happens in the world today. She has killer PR that has us all believing she has no real power. Is harmless really. Little old lady. etc. Dont be fooled. Shes a real life dark lord.
> 
> Even in 2015, I bet she still doesn't wipe her own arse when she shits.


Of course not. She shits Pedigree Chum. The Corgies simple lick it clean.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Spite said:


> They represent the dead. It mostly serves as reminder to those lost in WW1, but the proceeds from the appeal go to current servicemen.
> 
> But yes, I guess some of the funds raised would have helped ex-service men and widows of those killed by the IRA during the troubles.


I think you're being a bit too "IRA bad" here. Bloody Sunday DID happen. The Black and Tans were real. If I was Irish (and even that I'm not) there is no way in hell I'd show any sort of love or respect towards wearing the poppy. Remember, Ireland didn't even want to be part of the WW1, so why would they want to respect the dead Englishmen? One quote I know is from Francis Ledwidge who had enlisted. After some shit went down, he said...

""If someone were to tell me now that the Germans were coming in over our back wall, I wouldn’t lift a finger to stop them. They could come!"

Back in those days, Ireland's independence and innocent Irish people were being killed by the British army. Even if you absolutely detest the IRA, which most should, at the end of the day the British army did nothing other than harm the people in Ireland.

Basically, asking an Irishman to respect wearing the poppy is like asking an American to have a moment of silence for the fallen Englishman during his 4th of July party.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> I am sure Conor McGregor has way more money than he needs to live a very, very confortable life and loves to brag about it in the same time homeless people starve close by too.
> 
> Homeless starving people should stick their two fingers and say "**** Conor McGregor" too.


Conor McGregor hasn't been "appointed by God" to rule over his country. People don't sing "God save our McGregor" as their national anthem. 

McGregor also gave a good sum of cash to the homeless in his country, in case you missed that.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> Conor McGregor hasn't been "appointed by God" to rule over his country. People don't sing "God save our McGregor" as their national anthem.
> 
> McGregor also gave a good sum of cash to the homeless in his country, in case you missed that.


I share a lot of the moral envisions you have, man but I can't help harmlessly jabbing you when it comes to McGregor, because you litteraly throws everything through the window when it's about him and becomes a totally different "anarchist". :thumb02:


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I think you're being a bit too "IRA bad" here. Bloody Sunday DID happen. The Black and Tans were real. If I was Irish (and even that I'm not) there is no way in hell I'd show any sort of love or respect towards wearing the poppy. Remember, Ireland didn't even want to be part of the WW1, so why would they want to respect the dead Englishmen? One quote I know is from Francis Ledwidge who had enlisted. After some shit went down, he said...
> 
> ""If someone were to tell me now that the Germans were coming in over our back wall, I wouldn’t lift a finger to stop them. They could come!"
> 
> ...


The army was there to restore peace. The Irish Minister asked for a UN peacekeeping force because the police could no longer handle it. The Military had to be sent in, something had to be done. Despite what different sides tell you, Northern Ireland is part of the UK and the Government had the right to send troops. Remember, that the people of Northern Ireland want to remain part of the UK.

The Bloody Sunday incident was the mother of all **** ups. But that does not justify decades of terrorism and deaths from the IRA. 

As for the poppy thing, well nobody is asking Conor to wear one. Plenty of people don't because of political reasons. I for example would not chastise an Irishman for refusing to wear a poppy, his reasons are his own. If the Irish choose to wear a symbol representing the 16 dead on Bloody Sunday I would not, on a public forum, insult their memory, like Conor has done to the British Servicemen.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Spite said:


> The army was there to restore peace. The Irish Minister asked for a UN peacekeeping force because the police could no longer handle it. The Military had to be sent in, something had to be done. Despite what different sides tell you, Northern Ireland is part of the UK and the Government had the right to send troops. Remember, that the people of Northern Ireland want to remain part of the UK.
> 
> The Bloody Sunday incident was the mother of all **** ups. But that does not justify decades of terrorism and deaths from the IRA.
> 
> As for the poppy thing, well nobody is asking Conor to wear one. Plenty of people don't because of political reasons. I for example would not chastise an Irishman for refusing to wear a poppy, his reasons are his own. If the Irish choose to wear a symbol representing the 16 dead on Bloody Sunday I would not, on a public forum, insult their memory, like Conor has done to the British Servicemen.


If someone steals my car, and then the car their own, and then I try to get it back and get murdered by some people hired to protect it...am I in the wrong? Those soldiers (and this isn't just the troubles, we're talking when Ireland was still occupied as a whole) were in Ireland trying to control Ireland while the Irish wanted to be independent. I don't see how anything points to it being a noble cause from the Brits there. Troubles are a bit different because that whole "breed them out" mentality came into play and now you've actually got a lot in NI claiming to be British so that's different. Back then, the Irish didn't want to be controlled by the British, and Britain wanted to control Ireland.

So when those soldiers die, an Irishmen is going to feel that was justice. Different with the WW and stuff but basically what Conor said is no different from an American (or Englishman, visa versa) saying "We saved your arse in the war". That spits in the face of the people who actually WERE fighting in the war for whatever the opposing side is and gave their life not being "saved" by someone else.

I'd have no problem saying Fk the queen, although if I was McGregor I probably wouldn't want to anger too many English folk. They love you too 

EDIT: Another example, is someone supposed to respect the deaths that happened in the Falkland Islands? Sure, I might not be a soldier and would probably be court marshalled for having opinions on things, but when you know you're the one in the wrong and you're still doing it, there's no "nobility" there. That's when nationalism hits with morality and we see people killing people that didn't need to be killed "for their country".


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> If someone steals my car, and then the car their own, and then I try to get it back and get murdered by some people hired to protect it...am I in the wrong? Those soldiers (and this isn't just the troubles, we're talking when Ireland was still occupied as a whole) were in Ireland trying to control Ireland while the Irish wanted to be independent. I don't see how anything points to it being a noble cause from the Brits there. Troubles are a bit different because that whole "breed them out" mentality came into play and now you've actually got a lot in NI claiming to be British so that's different. Back then, the Irish didn't want to be controlled by the British, and Britain wanted to control Ireland.


Back then, in 1920 or whenever, the majority of Northern Ireland wanted to remain in the UK so the country was split. I don't want to get involved in the politics of it because I can't be arsed having to keep looking my facts up.



ClydebankBlitz said:


> So when those soldiers die, an Irishmen is going to feel that was justice. Different with the WW and stuff but basically what Conor said is no different from an American (or Englishman, visa versa) saying "We saved your arse in the war". That spits in the face of the people who actually WERE fighting in the war for whatever the opposing side is and gave their life not being "saved" by someone else.


So you think the Irish are happy when a UK solider dies. Well remind me never to visit you're neck of the woods because they sound full of Irish folk of the kind I've never met before.



ClydebankBlitz said:


> I'd have no problem saying Fk the queen, although if I was McGregor I probably wouldn't want to anger too many English folk. They love you too


I've no problem with that, many people would rather not have an monarchy. I'm sure the queen is think skinned enough not to give a ****.



ClydebankBlitz said:


> EDIT: Another example, is someone supposed to respect the deaths that happened in the Falkland Islands? Sure, I might not be a soldier and would probably be court marshalled for having opinions on things, but when you know you're the one in the wrong and you're still doing it, there's no "nobility" there. That's when nationalism hits with morality and we see people killing people that didn't need to be killed "for their country".


And how is the UK wrong on the Falklands exactly? What claim does Argentina have to Islands exactly? The Spanish and French have more claim to the Island than the Argentinians! The Argentinians only lay claim because they are the closest country to it, but its not just a few miles off the coast, its actually 300 miles away. Also the people on those islands a part of British sovereignty, they speak English and did not want to be invaded by Argentina. The UK government had a duty to protect them in my book. Lets be clear, the UK didn't start the war with Argentina, they invaded, their government is responsible for the loss of life their.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I cant comment on the politics/army and all that over there as I am not educated on how people over there see things or how much importance they put of such holidays and what not.

What i will say is i agree with his statement on **** politics and **** religion.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> If someone steals my car, and then the car their own, and then I try to get it back and get murdered by some people hired to protect it...am I in the wrong? Those soldiers (and this isn't just the troubles, we're talking when Ireland was still occupied as a whole) were in Ireland trying to control Ireland while the Irish wanted to be independent. I don't see how anything points to it being a noble cause from the Brits there. Troubles are a bit different because that whole "breed them out" mentality came into play and now you've actually got a lot in NI claiming to be British so that's different. Back then, the Irish didn't want to be controlled by the British, and Britain wanted to control Ireland.


I don't want to get bogged down in this shite, but here's another take on it:

500 AD: Gaelic speakers from what is now Northern Ireland invade and subjugate the inhabitants of what is now South Western Scotland and North Western England establishing a kingdom (Dal Riata).

1606 AD: The descendants of these 'invaders' now English-speaking are planted into what is now the Northern part of Ireland.

:thumbsdown:


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Spite said:


> Back then, in 1920 or whenever, the majority of Northern Ireland wanted to remain in the UK so the country was split. I don't want to get involved in the politics of it because I can't be arsed having to keep looking my facts up.
> 
> *I said, we're not just talking about Northern Ireland. But even then, that was after years of ownership. You think the original inhabitants were cool with that? A lot of NI currently are direct descendent of Scotland and England which is why they associate more that way.*
> 
> ...


First person in history I've heard who doesn't believe the Falklands was the biggest joke of a war in history. I can't comprehend your logic. England invade, take over....then other people invade them...and it's their noble duty to defend? THEY slaughtered the original people there in the first place. If people come and wipe them out that's on them for inhabiting a place so far from their homeland.

England tried to take over the whole world and their soldiers went along with it. I have little sympathy when a 2015 soldier dies, but I have a hell of a lot less when British soldiers died back in those days cause outside of fighting in the WWs, they were ALWAYS the ones in the wrong.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

gazh said:


> I don't want to get bogged down in this shite, but here's another take on it:
> 
> 500 AD: Gaelic speakers from what is now Northern Ireland invade and subjugate the inhabitants of what is now South Western Scotland and North Western England establishing a kingdom (Dal Riata).
> 
> ...


Ahhhh so, England was returning the natural bloodlines of 1106 year old warriors to their natural home? :thumbsup:


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> First person in history I've heard who doesn't believe the Falklands was the biggest joke of a war in history. I can't comprehend your logic. England invade, take over....then other people invade them...and it's their noble duty to defend? THEY slaughtered the original people there in the first place. If people come and wipe them out that's on them for inhabiting a place so far from their homeland.
> 
> England tried to take over the whole world and their soldiers went along with it. I have little sympathy when a 2015 soldier dies, but I have a hell of a lot less when British soldiers died back in those days cause outside of fighting in the WWs, they were ALWAYS the ones in the wrong.


Ok, fella.

Give me a run down on the history of the Falklands. I'm interested to know who occupied the Falklands originally since no indigenous population was found upon their discovery... maybe they were really good at hiding but the English found them and slaughtered them.

I'm also curious to know why you think it was A-Ok for Argentina to invade a British Sovereign territory, with warships and a land force? Those people did not want to have to learn Spanish and lose their nationality or home, were they not worth fighting for?

Also along with your stand on feeling no sympathy when a British solider dies in the line of duty because of the British Empire, I would like to know the following.

1 Do hate Italian Soldiers because of the Cruel Roman Empire?
2 What about those French Norman Bastards, do they also get no sympathy?
2 How about those Nasty Scandinavian Vikings, you hate those too? 
3 What about the Scottish Tribes who often raped and pillaged English towns and villages?
4 What about the Irish that Gazh mentioned? Do you hate Irish troops too?
5 What about American troops who are active in Iraq and Afghanistan, bunch of wankers, eh?


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Yeah every nation. Really, the only soldiers I don't have sympathy for are the ones defending themselves. You go to Iraq, to tell Iraqi people what to do, and if they don't; kill Iraqis....YOU are the one in the wrong. "Counter terrorism" is like punching the dude in the nightclub cause he was looking at you, claiming "I did it before he did it".

Yeah, pretty much any soldier, Scottish, Irish, American, English, anywhere, not much sympathy when that's what you signed up for.

I only say "specifically" the English from back then cause the English were so awful for occupying.

I actually thought there were people originally on the Falklands...but regardless. Planting your flag in the ground half way across the globe and then saying everyone else isn't allowed to go near it is playground politics. Argentina had as much claim to Falklands as England, the only difference being they can hit it with a rock from their homes.


----------



## TheReturn (Sep 26, 2010)

There's gonna be a lot of crying about this, but in the end it'll probably push his numbers


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Yeah every nation. Really, the only soldiers I don't have sympathy for are the ones defending themselves. You go to Iraq, to tell Iraqi people what to do, and if they don't; kill Iraqis....YOU are the one in the wrong. "Counter terrorism" is like punching the dude in the nightclub cause he was looking at you, claiming "I did it before he did it".
> 
> Yeah, pretty much any soldier, Scottish, Irish, American, English, anywhere, not much sympathy when that's what you signed up for.
> 
> ...


Well given your defence stance I assume you must think the Brits were correct in defending the Defenceless Falklands from an Invading force. 

Sure the Argentinians had a fully justifiable claim to the Falklands despite never setting foot on the place due to a lack of technology until they were introduced to such technology (ships) by the Europeans /sarcasm. A stones throw away you say? You show me Argentinian that can throw a rock 300 miles and I'll show you a Scotsman with a healthy diet.

I'm actually still waiting on your answer regarding my flawed logic on the Falklands. The biggest joke war in history is what you said, so you do you not think those proud Falklanders, who have occupied that disputed piece of land longer than any nation and for almost the past 200 years, did not deserve British protection?


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Spite said:


> Well given your defence stance I assume you must think the Brits were correct in defending the Defenceless Falklands from an Invading force.
> 
> Sure the Argentinians had a fully justifiable claim to the Falklands despite never setting foot on the place due to a lack of technology until they were introduced to such technology (ships) by the Europeans /sarcasm. A stones throw away you say? You show me Argentinian that can throw a rock 300 miles and I'll show you a Scotsman with a healthy diet.
> 
> I'm actually still waiting on your answer regarding my flawed logic on the Falklands. The biggest joke war in history is what you said, so you do you not think those proud Falklanders, who have occupied that disputed piece of land longer than any nation and for almost the past 200 years, did not deserve British protection?


England just arrived at the Falklands, said "this is ours". You "this is ours" across the world, leave a couple of your settlers there...and don't think you're ever gonna have a problem with the neighbouring countries....fairly clueless work from the English.

A stones throw away is an idiom.

My limited knowledge of the Falklands is that Britain just decided to occupy it, started doing shady shit with nuclear weapons around the area, sank a ship or something belonging to Argentina, then the war started. It was basically like Iraq doing shady shit on the Isle of Man, no way UK would have allowed that to remain occupied if it somehow unravelled like that. It was a stupid war across the other side of the planet where "english" people had taken a plot of line and tried to fk about with it. That being said, it's not like I have sympathy for the Argentinian soldiers. 

Really, I just don't care if soldiers die. I'd care as in like if I personally knew someone or whatever, but I care as much about them as I do about the Pitbull that got killed when it attacked a human. If it was my pitbull, Id be sad, if it's not mine, whatever. I feel as sympathetic to soldiers as I do to those committing suicide.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> England just arrived at the Falklands, said "this is ours". You "this is ours" across the world, leave a couple of your settlers there...and don't think you're ever gonna have a problem with the neighbouring countries....fairly clueless work from the English.


Sometimes when I'm talking to you I feel like saying right turn Clyde.

Yes that happened a lot. It happened to the English when the Romans invaded and maybe if they hadn't we'd still be sitting round Stonehenge with a bunch of druids for the past 2000 odd years. Waiting for some majestic celestial event to happen.

The British Empire spread it's culture around the world, just like countless empires before it did. Do you think South Americans would like to go back to slaughtering virgins to sun gods at temples? Because that's what they used to do before the Spanish/Portuguese invaded.

Remember that the British Empire (Scots included) that you seem to hate so much also helped birth two great nations - United States and Australia.



ClydebankBlitz said:


> A stones throw away is an idiom.


No, it's not. A stones throw away used as an Idiom is when you are talking about something close. "Oh PC world is just a stones throw from here." When its actually about a mile away.... not 300 hundred miles.



ClydebankBlitz said:


> My limited knowledge of the Falklands is that Britain just decided to occupy it, started doing shady shit with nuclear weapons around the area, sank a ship or something belonging to Argentina, then the war started. It was basically like Iraq doing shady shit on the Isle of Man, no way UK would have allowed that to remain occupied if it somehow unravelled like that. It was a stupid war across the other side of the planet where "english" people had taken a plot of line and tried to fk about with it. That being said, it's not like I have sympathy for the Argentinian soldiers.


Right turn Clyde.



ClydebankBlitz said:


> Really, I just don't care if soldiers die. I'd care as in like if I personally knew someone or whatever, but I care as much about them as I do about the Pitbull that got killed when it attacked a human. If it was my pitbull, Id be sad, if it's not mine, whatever. I feel as sympathetic to soldiers as I do to those committing suicide.


Well good for you. Lets hope no one you love decides to join the military. I hate for you to compare a family member to a pitbull.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I don't get this "right turn" thing.

I'm including Scots in Britain in all this btw. I love when Irish people think Braveheart = Scottish and Irish being celtic brothers. I'm just like "Yeah cool, just don't ever question why every northern second name is Scottish" .

You know what know one ever said "Those Romans, buncha sound lads eh?". Romans were bad fukers too, only difference being they did that shit back in biblical times where as your grandfather's grandfather might have been doing shady shit in the war (I probably have a few soldier grandfathers kicking about come to think of it).

"Spread it's culture around". That's like saying Fritzl "spread his seed around". The British Empire was hardly the second coming of the Renaissance :laugh:

Spanish / Portuguese were the worst if I remember my history class right. If I'm right they were pretty much "Let's not try and convert them, let's just slay the bastards". Could be wrong on that though. 

People will often describe Scotland as a "stone throw" away from Ireland. That's kind of the point of the idiom. It's like saying "it's down the road" then really you need to take a _right turn_ to get there.

ReptilianSlayer would hate you to treat a pitbull as lesser than family . But nah I even looked into joining the army for a bit. It's a personal choice. It's like entering an underground fight to the death tournament. You might walk out there as the winner, but is anyone gonna be sympathetic of you when you die?

^All of this is of course not referring to the family members. That's a whole different situation, like suicide. I don't feel bad for someone who tops themselves, that's up to them, but I feel bad for their family who lost someone they loved. Completely other side of what I'm meaning. In 2015, British and American soldiers are the bad guys. They're the ones in the other countries that don't want them there. I can even see how you aren't thinking of yourself as the bad guy in there. You sign up in pursuit of something in your own life, or maybe a family member died in a bombing and you convince yourself that you can put the fuse out in Iraq before it goes off, and when you're over there you're seeing friends got shot at and then it turns into a teenage disco where some dude from the next town punched your mate in the back of the head. Instincts kick in and you don't give a **** if this is Achbar's neighbourhood and that's his kid lying over there with his head blown off. But at the end of the day, if UK and US soldiers weren't in Iraq...this shootout wouldn't happen. You don't see UK troops heading to Ferguson to keep the peace or squash out gang violence, so why do America and the UK have to go to Iraq and "peacekeep" over there? Let them do their own shit and maybe you won't get bombed as much.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I don't get this "right turn" thing.
> 
> I'm including Scots in Britain in all this btw. I love when Irish people think Braveheart = Scottish and Irish being celtic brothers. I'm just like "Yeah cool, just don't ever question why every northern second name is Scottish" .
> 
> You know what know one ever said "Those Romans, buncha sound lads eh?". Romans were bad fukers too, only difference being they did that shit back in biblical times where as your grandfather's grandfather might have been doing shady shit in the war (I probably have a few soldier grandfathers kicking about come to think of it).


Of course nobody at the time thought Romans were good, they killed and murdered people loved ones and forced a way a life upon the population. But you can't deny that ultimately it was a good thing. Eventually we kicked the Romans out, like others have done with the Brits or earned their independence during the World Wars. But that does not mean that they have not adopted some elements of British culture and technology.



ClydebankBlitz said:


> "Spread it's culture around". That's like saying Fritzl "spread his seed around". The British Empire was hardly the second coming of the Renaissance :laugh:


Seriously dude, the world is a mix of different cultures and it is how we have developed.



ClydebankBlitz said:


> Spanish / Portuguese were the worst if I remember my history class right. If I'm right they were pretty much "Let's not try and convert them, let's just slay the bastards". Could be wrong on that though.


I've no idea, not looked into it. I know the local populations suffered greatly though when they tried to fight.




ClydebankBlitz said:


> People will often describe Scotland as a "stone throw" away from Ireland. That's kind of the point of the idiom. It's like saying "it's down the road" then really you need to take a _right turn_ to get there.


Paris is 150 miles away from the English Coast, The Falklands is 300 miles away from the Argentinian Coast, or 1000 miles away from the capital. It is a big difference, had been like a few miles away then maybe the Argies would have had a point.



ClydebankBlitz said:


> ReptilianSlayer would hate you to treat a pitbull as lesser than family . But nah I even looked into joining the army for a bit. It's a personal choice. It's like entering an underground fight to the death tournament. You might walk out there as the winner, but is anyone gonna be sympathetic of you when you die?


Well, I guess your family and friends would be. But it's not a good comparison. Joining the army to serve you country is a noble (even if some would say misguided) thing to do; fighting a pit to the death is not.



ClydebankBlitz said:


> All of this is of course not referring to the family members. That's a whole different situation, like suicide. I don't feel bad for someone who tops themselves, that's up to them, but I feel bad for their family who lost someone they loved. Completely other side of what I'm meaning. In 2015, British and American soldiers are the bad guys. They're the ones in the other countries that don't want them there. I can even see how you aren't thinking of yourself as the bad guy in there. You sign up in pursuit of something in your own life, or maybe a family member died in a bombing and you convince yourself that you can put the fuse out in Iraq before it goes off, and when you're over there you're seeing friends got shot at and then it turns into a teenage disco where some dude from the next town punched your mate in the back of the head. Instincts kick in and you don't give a **** if this is Achbar's neighbourhood and that's his kid lying over there with his head blown off. But at the end of the day, if UK and US soldiers weren't in Iraq...this shootout wouldn't happen. You don't see UK troops heading to Ferguson to keep the peace or squash out gang violence, so why do America and the UK have to go to Iraq and "peacekeep" over there? Let them do their own shit and maybe you won't get bombed as much.


What you see is the spread of culture as I mentioned before. It absolutely is. The West want the middle east to be democratic, to share their values. Islam is attempting the same thing in the west, although through different means. It's the same battle that has dominated the world since humans existed.


----------



## sucrets (Jul 8, 2007)

DonRifle said:


> Much ado about nothing. Hardline republicans in ireland giving him shit for a wearing a poppy as a mark of respect to people that died. 40,000 Irish people died in that war too. The reason they are upset though as I just found out is because the money from the sale of those poppies goes to a veterans charity that had soldiers in northern ireland, and we all know what happened there, a lot of killing.
> But instead of telling him calmly that is actions upset a group of people he was called a traitor and all sorts of names, and thus his response about the queen etc. I sincerely doubt he knew where the money was going and was just paying a simple respect to fallen soldiers
> I don't think he's 'in character' cupcake I think that he just doesn't give a fu**. And I mean he shouldn't care if a few Brits are upset about what he says about the queen. You guys occupied us for almost 800 years and fu**ed us for most of that time. I mean no hard feelings :hug: but I've probably said F the queen a few times as well!


Put the kool aid down, son.

There is not a single person in MMA that cares more than McNuggets. He's one giant inferiority complex on steroids, raging like an idiot.

He will get smashed eventually and it will be hilarious.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Spite said:


> Of course nobody at the time thought Romans were good, they killed and murdered people loved ones and forced a way a life upon the population. But you can't deny that ultimately it was a good thing. Eventually we kicked the Romans out, like others have done with the Brits or earned their independence during the World Wars. But that does not mean that they have not adopted some elements of British culture and technology.
> 
> Seriously dude, the world is a mix of different cultures and it is how we have developed.
> 
> ...


But me and you aren't part of the battle. That's why I don't respect soldiers for being soldiers. You CHOOSE to be part of it. It will always exist, that's for sure. Whatever it is that makes people enlist is ever present. But I don't think it's any great noble thing to do. It's like being a fighter and being sympathetic for someone who gets a cut. Being killed, as a soldier, is one of those very real and fairly frequent things, in actual battles anyways. I wouldn't want to be part of trying to "spread my culture" to the east. They are them, I am me. I'd be cool to go there (if it wasn't nuts) and introduce a few lads to some square sausage and irn bru of course, but this idea of instilling your morals on someone else is bollocks. Not all of the east are trying it in the west, that's just what those closet racists think. People think that wearing a burqua (sp) is "forcing your religion on us" but they aren't telling you to wear one. As long as the fkers aren't blowing shit up or telling me not to say Merry Christmas then I couldn't give a fk about them bringing their beliefs and practising it to themselves. I'm in Ireland and if I'm buying a bottle of juice it'll be Irn Bru. Same shit as praying 5 times a day only with more chance of cancer.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Spite said:


> What you are saying isn't even linked with poppies.
> 
> It is a time to remember the dead, not get involved in politics.
> 
> ...


The poppy symbol is like a swastika, triquetra or cross.

They have many different meanings. 

Conor is like someone wearing a catholic crucifix being mistaken for a nazi wearing an iron cross. Those are two different crosses even if they appear similar in design. The poppy Conor wore represents something completely different from the poppy people in the UK wear.

If you want an example of how symbols can represent more than one thing, read about the swastika and how it is a symbol for things other than nazi'ism. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Swastika


----------



## BrazIllinois (Oct 18, 2015)

I get that McGreggor is a showman and think he's a phenomenal talent, but am I the only one who finds his trash talk sub par? Don't get me wrong I know there's a purpose behind it but most of the time when he says something it's usually a (shockingly accurate) prediction or something corny and original. People discuss the charisma possessed but I just don't see it. Brock, Sonnen, Hardy, Bisping and even Rampage Jackson were all far more charismatic.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Trix said:


> The poppy symbol is like a swastika, triquetra or cross.
> 
> They have many different meanings.
> 
> ...


Nobody is questioning his decision to wear a poppy or not. If he's getting a lot of flack back home then not wearing one is probably the best thing for him.

Despite what you may think about Ireland/British relations, the two countries are actually very close (not just in proximity), as far as I'm aware Ireland is the only country outside of the UK that Brits can travel to without a passport.

But theres a difference between some Irish guy saying **** the queen and flower in a bar amongst friends and an Internationally famous fighter saying it, at best it was plain stupid. It's not just the Brits that wear poppies to honour the dead, 120 different countries do including Canada, Australia and New Zealand. It is an international symbol for remembering fallen soldiers.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

gazh said:


> I don't want to get bogged down in this shite, but here's another take on it:
> 
> 500 AD: Gaelic speakers from what is now Northern Ireland invade and subjugate the inhabitants of what is now South Western Scotland and North Western England establishing a kingdom (Dal Riata).
> 
> ...


Where are you getting your history from! Henry VIII starting the planting English and Scottish all over the whole country, within 100 years half the country was 'planted' What your saying is a tiny portion of the big picture, simplifying to the is a bit of a disservice to history!



sucrets said:


> Put the kool aid down, son.
> 
> There is not a single person in MMA that cares more than McNuggets. He's one giant inferiority complex on steroids, raging like an idiot.
> 
> He will get smashed eventually and it will be hilarious.


If you drank more kool aid sucrets, life would be more beautiful for you. You'd be able to get in touch with your inner Irishman, and you'd probably get laid once in a while!


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

DonRifle said:


> If you drank more kool aid sucrets, life would be more beautiful for you. You'd be able to get in touch with your inner Irishman, and you'd probably get laid once in a while!


Don't listen to him sucrets. coolaid has too much sugar. drink water.

My family on my mom's side is Mclain. Am I supposed to hate Irish or Scots? Catholics or protestants?


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

oldfan said:


> Don't listen to him sucrets. coolaid has too much sugar. drink water.
> 
> My family on my mom's side is Mclain. Am I supposed to hate Irish or Scots? Catholics or protestants?


That definitely sounds Scottish.

Do you prefer Green or Blue?


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

oldfan said:


> Don't listen to him sucrets. coolaid has too much sugar. drink water.
> 
> My family on my mom's side is Mclain. Am I supposed to hate Irish or Scots? Catholics or protestants?


I knew you had some Celt in you Oldfan  Theres Mclain's on both sides of the divide. 

Dont hate the Scots or the protestants or the catholics. just hate the English and its all good :laugh:


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

DonRifle said:


> I knew you had some Celt in you Oldfan  Theres Mclain's on both sides of the divide.
> 
> Dont hate the Scots or the protestants or the catholics. just hate the English and its all good :laugh:


Dad's family came straight from London. great big crooked teeth and all.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Ireland Vs Scots? When was that a rivalry? haha


----------



## Glothin (Jun 8, 2010)

All soldiers are pretty much pawns and get my respect. They may be eager to join, but once they do they're just tools.

I'd really like to engage you Brits, Irish and Scots on these subjects. I just want to learn your perspectives--not argue. While I've been lucky enough to spend more time than the average "yank" in each of your countries, I recognize I'm still ignorant of the history and politics. My ancestors come from Ireland, Scotland and England, hence the name I use on the site, (mc)Glothin.

If anyone wants to chat about these topics, or hell just make a friend across the pond, shoot me an email at [email protected].


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Ahhhh so, England was returning the natural bloodlines of 1106 year old warriors to their natural home? :thumbsup:


If I have to spell it out for you I guess what I'm trying to say is this is swings and roundabouts, Saint Patrick was from what is now Cumbria (north west England) and was snatched up and enslaved by Irish pirates from his home, this was routine during the dark ages.

Names like "English", "Scottish" and "Irish" etc are relatively recent inventions based on borders drawn up by rich men, yet the poor champion them behind flags and symbols.

#StayMadHomie


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

gazh said:


> If I have to spell it out for you I guess what I'm trying to say is this is swings and roundabouts, Saint Patrick was from what is now Cumbria (north west England) and was snatched up and enslaved by Irish pirates from his home, this was routine during the dark ages.
> 
> Names like "English", "Scottish" and "Irish" etc are relatively recent inventions based on borders drawn up by rich men, yet the poor champion them behind flags and symbols.
> 
> #StayMadHomie


I'm not really mad. I'd be mad at Scotland for sucking at voting but I don't have any problem with England, or Ireland, or anyone. I was saying that from the point of view of an Irishman, I could see why you'd could be against the poppy.

I agree on the borders, hence why I say I don't have sympathy for someone who fights for this "border drawn up by rich men".


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I'm not really mad. I'd be mad at Scotland for sucking at voting but I don't have any problem with England, or Ireland, or anyone. I was saying that from the point of view of an Irishman, I could see why you'd could be against the poppy.
> 
> I* agree on the borders, hence why I say I don't have sympathy for someone who fights for this "border drawn up by rich men"*.


I sense you're referring specifically to Ireland though? Im talking about all borders, what is the basis of a border anyway?

The two islands have probably been beating the **** out of each others inhabitants since the ice melted, as technology (plank of wood>raft>boat>ship etc) developed so did the methods of achieving this.

Basically Britain, and more specifically the south eastern part of England was closest to continental Europe, where there were more people and thus bigger strides in technology were made, giving them an advantage over people without that "luxury".

In a nutshell I think this is the reason why Ireland hates England.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

gazh said:


> I sense you're referring specifically to Ireland though? Im talking about all borders, what is the basis of a border anyway?
> 
> The two islands have probably been beating the **** out of each others inhabitants since the ice melted, as technology (plank of wood>raft>boat>ship etc) developed so did the methods of achieving this.
> 
> ...


Nah not specifically to Ireland at all. Anyone who's warring away for these bullshit lines on a map are stupid to me. That being said, I consider those 19th century guys to be particularly scummy because the world back then wasn't a whole lot different from now in terms of what's right and wrong. They knew what they were doing. They knew they were the bad guys and still went along with it.

But if that's the reason Ireland hates England....what's the rest of the world's excuse? :laugh:

To be honest, the reason I hate England are those fking accents man. I can sit down, watch Corrie, not have a problem what so ever. But the second I'm walking down the street and get asked where a touristy thing is by someone from England, that accent drives right through my brain. It's not quite American accent in real life bad, but it's defo up there. If I met him in real life I'd think Dizzee Rascal sounded posh as fk as well. Something about it. I don't even know what the difference from real life and on tv is with America and Ireland. Scotland, Ireland, Northern Ireland and Wales sound the exact same on tv as in real life.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

raise01:raise01:raise01:
Greatest fighter in the 7 kingdoms?


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> To be honest, the reason I hate England are those fking accents man. I can sit down, watch Corrie, not have a problem what so ever. But the second I'm walking down the street and get asked where a touristy thing is by someone from England, that accent drives right through my brain. It's not quite American accent in real life bad, but it's defo up there. If I met him in real life I'd think Dizzee Rascal sounded posh as fk as well.


Not really sure how to answer this but I'll have a go anyway, seems clear this is your own petty prejudice. I've lived here a while and have a strong regional accent which I 'correct' for Irish people in order for them to understand me more easily. I'd say my accent is further from than queens than 90% of Cork people I've met, did you know your own Scots comes from Northumbrian?

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scots_language#History

This means Aye, naw, dinnae, nae chance, cannae etc etc come from England and are still used in England and the people in Scotland learned them from us?

What sound in English makes you think this? And does it not exist in Welsh?


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> But if that's the reason Ireland hates England....what's the rest of the world's excuse? :laugh:


Same reason. The English went in and beat **** out of everybody, we're playing devils advocate by applying 2014 logic to this shit.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

gazh said:


> Not really sure how to answer this but I'll have a go anyway, seems clear this is your own petty prejudice. I've lived here a while and have a strong regional accent which I 'correct' for Irish people in order for them to understand me more easily. I'd say my accent is further from than queens than 90% of Cork people I've met, did you know your own Scots comes from Northumbrian?
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scots_language#History
> 
> ...


I know the plight of correcting my accent too  I sound like a posh cnt to people in Scotland now. Few tins in me and it all floods back all the same.





gazh said:


> Same reason. The English went in and beat **** out of everybody, we're playing devils advocate by applying 2014 logic to this shit.


Pretty sure England claimed lands....then almost got their arse kicked by everyone. Outside of the WWs, which were heavily combined efforts, did England ever win a war? I guess they kinda beat Scotland  but outside of that?

You actually think the reason every country hates England is "they hate us cause the aint us"? England isn't a 16 year old girl on Facebook, that logic doesn't apply.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

> If you're trying to prove some sort of "We made your accent point", probably should stick to the whole "We're currently speaking English" side of things. Aye, Scotland's gonna take a lot of words from England, you know, like every single word we say just about?


I'm trying to point out that saying you hate English accents is stupid because they're vast and many and can sound very different.

I'm not trying to prove any "Accent Point" I'm trying to show you the bridge, in 1800 whether you were from Glasgow, Edinburgh or Newcastle didn't matter it was all the same to somebody from London. Incomprehensible, aggressive sounding gibberish with lots of Aye's and grunts.

This is obviously a negative social construct that is stuck in your psyche because there is no sound that exists exclusively across England that doesn't exist in Scottish, Irish or Welsh accents.

As for England being hated, this isn't "hate us cos they aint us" it is because the English went into all these places, India, Hong Kong (and Ireland) etc and ****ed people up, they probably sent the biggest **** they had to chin the leader and then plant a flag in the ground.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Glothin said:


> All soldiers are pretty much pawns and get my respect. They may be eager to join, but once they do they're just tools.
> 
> I'd really like to engage you Brits, Irish and Scots on these subjects. I just want to learn your perspectives--not argue. While I've been lucky enough to spend more time than the average "yank" in each of your countries, I recognize I'm still ignorant of the history and politics. My ancestors come from Ireland, Scotland and England, hence the name I use on the site, (mc)Glothin.
> 
> If anyone wants to chat about these topics, or hell just make a friend across the pond, shoot me an email at [email protected].


You should just post questions in lounge or something, so we can all answer. It would be good to get a decent debate going.



ClydebankBlitz said:


> Nah not specifically to Ireland at all. Anyone who's warring away for these bullshit lines on a map are stupid to me.
> 
> To be honest, the reason I hate England are those fking accents man.


Do you realise how that sounds. Do you also realise that most people south of Sunderland can't understand a word you Glaswegians say?


----------



## sucrets (Jul 8, 2007)

DonRifle said:


> If you drank more kool aid sucrets, life would be more beautiful for you. You'd be able to get in touch with your inner Irishman


If you left it here and replaced kool aid with Guinness, it would have been a nice retort.



> and you'd probably get laid once in a while!


But you ruined it with this idiotic remark and you know it.

;-)


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Spite said:


> Do you realise how that sounds. Do you also realise that most people south of Sunderland can't understand a word you Glaswegians say?


Yep. What, I can't dislike people's accents?

I didn't take you English lads for being so "bladdy British" to be honest. Defending the actions of the British Empire as "spreading culture" and thinking the reason Ireland and other countries dislike England is because they were so prosperous and wealthy.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Yep. What, I can't dislike people's accents?
> 
> I didn't take you English lads for being so "bladdy British" to be honest. Defending the actions of the British Empire as "spreading culture" and thinking the reason Ireland and other countries dislike England is because they were so prosperous and wealthy.


Face it, most Irish and Scots like their English in a box ie Hugh Grant or the nobility types.

How do you think England conquered so many places? By being arrogant wine drinkers from Surrey? They ran across fields and went fist to fist with the hardest Celts and knocked them unconscious (KO via Punches) then the prancing generals rode in on a horse and stuck a flag in the ground. I'll say this about England, the place I'm from? There's never been any prancing generals but plenty of the fellas who went "in" before them.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

gazh said:


> Face it, most Irish and Scots like their English in a box ie Hugh Grant or the nobility types.
> 
> How do you think England conquered so many places? By being arrogant wine drinkers from Surrey? They ran across fields and went fist to fist with the hardest Celts and knocked them unconscious (KO via Punches) then the prancing generals rode in on a horse and stuck a flag in the ground. I'll say this about England, the place I'm from? There's never been any prancing generals but plenty of the fellas who went "in" before them.


Yeah....and Al Murray is a fantastic comedian.

Also, I'm not too sure you get how accents work. There is no sound in Wales, Scotland and Ireland that doesn't exist in England? That's not how accents are formed. You know someone's Geordie because you hear the specific sounds, same with Manchester, Glasgow, Dublin, Cork. Everywhere.

It just so happens that in real life, English accents go right through me. Cork accents too. Male's with Northern Accents. Edinburgh accents. Almost every American accent. Traveller accents.

I mean, it's a fairly common thing to get annoyed by annoying accents?


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> *Yep. What, I can't dislike people's accents?*
> 
> I didn't take you English lads for being so "bladdy British" to be honest. Defending the actions of the British Empire as "spreading culture" and thinking the reason Ireland and other countries dislike England is because they were so prosperous and wealthy.


No you said it's the reason you hate the English. You on a wind up or are you really this much of a bitter bellend?


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Yeah....and Al Murray is a fantastic comedian.
> 
> Also, I'm not too sure you get how accents work. There is no sound in Wales, Scotland and Ireland that doesn't exist in England? That's not how accents are formed. You know someone's Geordie because you hear the specific sounds, same with Manchester, Glasgow, Dublin, Cork. Everywhere.
> 
> ...


Then please define what it is exactly what annoys you about all English accents? Other than they're labelled "English" and not "Welsh" or "Scottish".


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Yep. What, I can't dislike people's accents?
> 
> I didn't take you English lads for being so "bladdy British" to be honest. Defending the actions of the British Empire as "spreading culture" and thinking the reason Ireland and other countries dislike England is because they were so prosperous and wealthy.


Blame the Italians.

They started it.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Hiro said:


> No you said it's the reason you hate the English. You on a wind up or are you really this much of a bitter bellend?


I hate the English in the way I hate getting a box of Milk Tray and most of them having peanuts in them. It's unpleasant. I'm not gonna wage war on it.



gazh said:


> Then please define what it is exactly what annoys you about all English accents? Other than they're labelled "English" and not "Welsh" or "Scottish".


They are annoying. I also said that both the Welsh and Edinburgh accents annoy me.

WHAT IS GOING ON WITH THIS SITE?!?!?!?! We've got people saying Wanderlei isn't as bad as Nick Diaz, we've people saying the Welsh Irish Scottish and English accents are the same, we've got people saying r.aping kids isn't as bad as eating meat, we've got people saying Glover abused his BJJ skills by using them, we've got people saying the British Empire were just pleasantly spreading their culture and CupCake is talking up her CPL game when I just smashed her teeth in last time out. Next thing you know people on this site are gonna say things like "You know what were great? Brain Lickers. They totally didn't rip your tongue and throat to shreds and tasted quite pleasant". I blame the new layout. Is this the apocalypse? *Brain explodes*


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I hate the English in the way I hate getting a box of Milk Tray and most of them having peanuts in them. It's unpleasant. I'm not gonna wage war on it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The problem is that every time you write something, you say something ridiculous. The prejudice towards the English is just prejudice for prejudice sake. Presonally I don't know where it comes from. I've worked in Scotland, amongst Scots and sure, there is some nationalistic banter but I made a lot friends up there. Hell, half the people on my facebook page are Scottish. Gaz lives in Ireland, I'm sure if everyone was pissing on his poppies he'd probably move back home, but I'll bet everyone is sound with him.

You should try moving to England someday to address your bias, rest assured if you are cool with the English then they will be cool with you. Thats kind of a universal rule, treat others how you expect to be treat.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Spite said:


> Ok so the Queen is not liked by everybody.
> 
> But "Stupid little Flower"?
> 
> ...


Haha come on... not its not, it's an insult to a flower. Honestly, fuk the flower, nobody needs to display to the world that they show respect to something, there does not need to be a certain day to show respect its all really silly. 

Most people wearing them are either the sort of people who want to show everyone how great they are (people who announce all the charity work they do are the same) or they are just conforming to what is expected of you. 

So yeah, tear the silly plastic flower to pieces with your teeth.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Joabbuac said:


> Haha come on... not its not, it's an insult to a flower. Honestly, fuk the flower, nobody needs to display to the world that they show respect to something, there does not need to be a certain day to show respect its all really silly.
> 
> Most people wearing them are either the sort of people who want to show everyone how great they are (people who announce all the charity work they do are the same) or they are just conforming to what is expected of you.
> 
> So yeah, tear the silly plastic flower to pieces with your teeth.


I guess this is the point in thread where things come full circle. I've already made my points and see no reason to justify them again.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Sorry... im drunk as a motherfukr right now. Ive read this all the way through now, I don't really rip up poppies with my teeth.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

1. It's not prejudice to the English to believe they unjustly occupied countries, that's a factual analysis of what England did.

2. I said the English accent annoys me. Sorry if that's an extreme prejudiced where you're from.



Do you think that you're not being biased? When I mentioned Bloody Sunday, it was brushed off as "yeah, that was bad shit" yet it's a major issue when I mention that the accent annoys me? How about not one response to my Black and Tans reference. England did some horrible shit in Ireland. The IRA being nutters doesn't justify any of it because the IRA was founded in response to some of the horrible shit. I'm not Irish, I don't really care about that. But the rest of the world don't hate England because it was "prosperous". The rest of the world at least used to hate England because most of them had to fend it off for independence. 

I don't really care about England. I said I "hate" England cause the accent annoys me. Hardly a major offence. You're acting like I'm saying something bad about England at all here. 

Show me references to where I have greatly insulted England and have been biased against them. I really don't get how saying the accent annoys me is me greatly insulting the moral fibres of what it is to be English.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Fook the flower. Fook the cross. Fook flags. Fook all the symbols around that world that get peoples panties in a twist. Its all bollocks, all this iconism. How does wearing a cheap plastic flower once a year show your "support"? Thats some cheap arse support right there. Ask the old chaps who have been in the great wars if they feel "supported" when they see some idiot wearing a flower for a few days before forgetting all about it for another year.

All these things are just another tool for the masses to sleep at night feeling like they done something positive. When in reality, they did fook all. Like when a person feels like a good christian because they mumble in front of a cross for a few minutes once a day. Or a person feels an allegiance to their country because they stood in front of a flag and sang a song. Or a person feels like they supported war heros by popping into a shop and buying a plastic flower they can attach to the front of their car. None of the above takes any effort. Actually getting out there and helping real people face to face takes considerably more.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

There is no 'the English accent' mate, it's like listening to Conor McNugget accent and deciding you hate THE Irish accent.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> Fook the flower. Fook the cross. Fook flags. Fook all the symbols around that world that get peoples panties in a twist. Its all bollocks, all this iconism. How does wearing a cheap plastic flower once a year show your "support"? Thats some cheap arse support right there. Ask the old chaps who have been in the great wars if they feel "supported" when they see some idiot wearing a flower for a few days before forgetting all about it for another year.
> 
> All these things are just another tool for the masses to sleep at night feeling like they done something positive. When in reality, they did fook all. Like when a person feels like a good christian because they mumble in front of a cross for a few minutes once a day. Or a person feels an allegiance to their country because they stood in front of a flag and sang a song. Or a person feels like they supported war heros by popping into a shop and buying a plastic flower they can attach to the front of their car. None of the above takes any effort. Actually getting out there and helping real people face to face takes considerably more.


See. this is what i would have said if i was smarter and more articulate. Or if i could write more than 3 lines with getting bored.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

gazh said:


> There is no 'the English accent' mate, it's like listening to Conor McNugget accent and deciding you hate THE Irish accent.


Yes there is. There are different English accents. You can listen to someone, and instantly know they are from England. Which region? Maybe you've no scooby, but you still know they are from England because they have an English accent.

You'd know I'm from Scotland, and you'd know an Edinburgh lad's from Scotland, but we wouldn't have the exact same accents.


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

Missed out on this thread so I'm going to quickly throw my two cents in. I agree with everything Sooj said in his last post. Exactly my sentiments. For anyone who doesn't know I'm English too.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

Soojooko said:


> Fook the flower. Fook the cross. Fook flags. Fook all the symbols around that world that get peoples panties in a twist. Its all bollocks, all this iconism. How does wearing a cheap plastic flower once a year show your "support"? Thats some cheap arse support right there. Ask the old chaps who have been in the great wars if they feel "supported" when they see some idiot wearing a flower for a few days before forgetting all about it for another year.
> 
> All these things are just another tool for the masses to sleep at night feeling like they done something positive. When in reality, they did fook all. Like when a person feels like a good christian because they mumble in front of a cross for a few minutes once a day. Or a person feels an allegiance to their country because they stood in front of a flag and sang a song. Or a person feels like they supported war heros by popping into a shop and buying a plastic flower they can attach to the front of their car. None of the above takes any effort. Actually getting out there and helping real people face to face takes considerably more.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> Fook the flower. Fook the cross. Fook flags. Fook all the symbols around that world that get peoples panties in a twist. Its all bollocks, all this iconism. How does wearing a cheap plastic flower once a year show your "support"? Thats some cheap arse support right there. Ask the old chaps who have been in the great wars if they feel "supported" when they see some idiot wearing a flower for a few days before forgetting all about it for another year.
> 
> All these things are just another tool for the masses to sleep at night feeling like they done something positive. When in reality, they did fook all. Like when a person feels like a good christian because they mumble in front of a cross for a few minutes once a day. Or a person feels an allegiance to their country because they stood in front of a flag and sang a song. Or a person feels like they supported war heros by popping into a shop and buying a plastic flower they can attach to the front of their car. None of the above takes any effort. Actually getting out there and helping real people face to face takes considerably more.


Well some actually do get out there and make a difference. Poppies don't sell themselves and 10 of 1000's of events that are held each year don't organise themselves. The British Legion generates about 30-40 million a year, which helps enable real people help. It may not be much.

A lot people, nay millions go to events and buy poppies. Maybe they aren't taking hours out of their work week and family time to go help an old vet with his shopping, but they are doing something, even if it is just a small donation or going to an event.

Positives over negatives, and honestly I can't see anything positive about what you've written. Perhaps you could sweeten it by offering up a viable alternative Remembrance/Armistice/Veterans Day.


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> Fook the flower. Fook the cross. Fook flags. Fook all the symbols around that world that get peoples panties in a twist. Its all bollocks, all this iconism. How does wearing a cheap plastic flower once a year show your "support"? Thats some cheap arse support right there. *Ask the old chaps who have been in the great wars if they feel "supported" when they see some idiot wearing a flower for a few days before forgetting all about it for another year.*
> 
> All these things are just another tool for the masses to sleep at night feeling like they done something positive. When in reality, they did fook all. Like when a person feels like a good christian because they mumble in front of a cross for a few minutes once a day. Or a person feels an allegiance to their country because they stood in front of a flag and sang a song. Or a person feels like they supported war heros by popping into a shop and buying a plastic flower they can attach to the front of their car. None of the above takes any effort. Actually getting out there and helping real people face to face takes considerably more.


You sure they wouldn't be in favour of it? I think the same old chaps you speak of are the poor sods sat in the cold at this time of year selling the damn things. If they see the benefit of raising a few quid, what's the harm in wearing a poppy to spread the awareness? I'm usually more aligned to your way of thinking on this but I keep seeing these old boys selling them and it's what makes me buy one.


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> *I hate the English in the way I hate getting a box of Milk Tray and most of them having peanuts in them. It's unpleasant. I'm not gonna wage war on it.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just admit it, you're a sour Scot that hates that England takes all the limelight and is better at everything other than wearing crap skirts and playing an awful musical instrument :thumb02:


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Yes there is. There are different English accents. You can listen to someone, and instantly know they are from England. Which region? Maybe you've no scooby, but you still know they are from England because they have an English accent.
> 
> You'd know I'm from Scotland, and you'd know an Edinburgh lad's from Scotland, but we wouldn't have the exact same accents.


Visit Berwick Upon Tweed.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

In England, we celebrate and glorify war and have war museums. In Iran they have peace museums. They actually have museums celebrating peaceful times. Find me one of those in the UK.

I don't wear poppies and glorify acts of war, because that's ultimately what this entire thing is about.

Another propaganda tool to brainwash the youth into thinking that being a solider and following orders and going into war is honorable, and that's what being a "real man" is about. Soldiers are "heroes". It just further fuels the machine and gets more people to sign up to these fcked up wars in the middle east where millions die.

They don't tell you how it was the brits who came up with concentration camps either, not the Nazi's, they got the idea from us.

I'm with Sooj entirely.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> Another propaganda tool to brainwash the youth into thinking that being a solider and following orders and going into war is honorable, and that's what being a "real man" is about. Soldiers are "heroes".


I think this is uber cynical thinking, most people are balanced and deplore things like war and violence, that said you can deplore war and still honour those who have died in it without being "brainwashed" because any loss of life is tragic, especially those who are dear to us (family and friends).

My great grandad Norman was a conscientious objector during WW1, he was a Pastor and lived in a small coal mining village in County Durham - a real old fashioned mans-man place, I can't even begin to fathom the type of shit he must of dealt with I'm proud of the stories I hear about him taking no shit and championing his cause.



> Names like "English", "Scottish" and "Irish" etc are relatively recent inventions based on borders drawn up by rich men, yet the poor champion them behind flags and symbols.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> In England, we celebrate and glorify war and have war museums. In Iran they have peace museums. They actually have museums celebrating peaceful times. Find me one of those in the UK.
> 
> I don't wear poppies and glorify acts of war, because that's ultimately what this entire thing is about.
> 
> ...


Oh absolutely. During the two minute silence I am absolutely thinking about how glorious it must have been to be forced to 'go over the top'. I'm totally not thinking about my Granddad and how I never got to know him, not because he died during the war but because a bullet in the brain left him paralysed down his entire right side and barely able to talk. 

Glorious stuff indeed. 

In fact this discussion has just made me remember something. Every Saturday my granddad used to get picked up and took to the local leisure center where he could play domino's or whatever with other vets. A specially adopted bus used to pick him and it was the only times he ever left the house.

Organised by the Royal British Legion, driven by a volunteer, paid for by people who buy poppies.

Oh and by the way. The term 'Concentration Camp' was coined by the British. The British did not invent the practice of grouping a particular type of people, that practice has been around since at least the time of the Ancient Egyptians.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

Spite said:


> Oh absolutely. During the two minute silence I am absolutely thinking about how glorious it must have been to be forced to 'go over the top'. I'm totally not thinking about my Granddad and how I never got to know him, not because he died during the war but because a bullet in the brain left him paralysed down his entire right side and barely able to talk.
> 
> Glorious stuff indeed.
> 
> ...


In your case, maybe not - but it still glorifies the role of the soldier to the masses. I'll guarantee you loads of youngsters will want to sign their freedoms away after all of the coverage in the media leading up to it.

"Heroes" "Honor" "Freedom", these are the buzzwords they use to glorify the act.

And what freedom are we celebrating? We harp on about how these men died to protect our freedom? What fcking freedom? If the fallen could come back and see the state of the UK today, they'd take a giant, steaming piss over everyone. The Nazi's didn't lose anything. 






These are the type of things that should be shown in the media. That man has my up most respect.

Speaking of freedom - that man, a former soldier who was supposed to be fighting for it, has had a court order placed ensuring that he doesn't give public speeches about his time in the Iraq war. So much for fighting for freedom eh


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> In your case, maybe not - but it still glorifies the role of the soldier to the masses. I'll guarantee you loads of youngsters will want to sign their freedoms away after all of the coverage in the media leading up to it.
> 
> "Heroes" "Honor" "Freedom", these are the buzzwords they use to glorify the act.
> 
> ...


I don't buy into the whole patriot/hero/freedom nonsense either, it's all bullshit. Very few things are more embarrassing than watching a group of adults carrying around flags celebrating the mass murder of young people based off of nothing but old rich people's desires to get richer and have more control before they die.

It's really an easy fix. If a group of people sitting around a room decide to send potentially millions of people to their death, they should be legally forced to also go step onto the battlefield and someone else will take over their place until (and if) they return from battle. I guarantee you war would be cut down very quickly if these assclowns were the ones who had to actually go out there and fight.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

M.C said:


> I don't buy into the whole patriot/hero/freedom nonsense either, it's all bullshit. Very few things are more embarrassing than watching a group of adults carrying around flags celebrating the mass murder of young people based off of nothing but old rich people's desires to get richer and have more control before they die.
> 
> *It's really an easy fix. If a group of people sitting around a room decide to send potentially millions of people to their death, they should be legally forced to also go step onto the battlefield and someone else will take over their place until (and if) they return from battle. I guarantee you war would be cut down very quickly if these assclowns were the ones who had to actually go out there and fight.*


Smedley Butler, the most decorated marine in US history turned whilsteblower, said the same thing in his book.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> In your case, maybe not - but it still glorifies the role of the soldier to the masses. I'll guarantee you loads of youngsters will want to sign their freedoms away after all of the coverage in the media leading up to it.
> 
> "Heroes" "Honor" "Freedom", these are the buzzwords they use to glorify the act.
> 
> ...


That video doesn't really tell me anything myself, or anyone of a reasonable intelligence anything new. No sane person wants war, to see loved ones go off to fight.

I know a few people who have gone off to the armed forces and none of them have done it for queen and country. I'll tell you the reason the joined the armed forces, because they were dip shits that were or would otherwise been unemployed or working in a dead end job.

Of course if you have a good education, being in the forces can be quite a power trip. My sister was dating a Commander in the Navy and he earned phenomenal money and was saluted by everyone. I remember he lead the remembrance day ceremony as the highest ranking office in my town, one of the army guys didn't salute him and got into all kinds of shit for it.

But again, your bringing politics into a non-political event. Maybe you see it from a different angle, but everyone I know see's it for what it is meant to be, a few minutes to remember the fallen.

There isn't anything glorious about it. Honestly, I don't know how you think. I don't know what you see that makes you think the underlining meaning of remembrance day is to recruit new soldiers. I personally find them to be very sombre affairs.

Check out a recent addition to my town. I think its a fantastic piece of work. Do read the words, these were read during a Remembrance Sunday Ceremony











 

Scale


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

Spite said:


> That video doesn't really tell me anything myself, or anyone of a reasonable intelligence anything new. No sane person wants war, to see loved ones go off to fight.
> 
> I know a few people who have gone off to the armed forces and none of them have done it for queen and country. I'll tell you the reason the joined the armed forces, because they were dip shits that were or would otherwise been unemployed or working in a dead end job.
> 
> ...


If no sane person wants war then why is humanity ALWAYS at war? Conclusion: We are INSANE - not sane.

One thing I know is that this day and all the media to follow it up is definitely NOT anti-war.

I just don't see the point in this event when people, men, women and children are being exterminated by our armed forces right now, this very day. Where is their remembrance? Where is their silence? The millions of innocent Iraqi civilians that have died, I don't see us mourning their deaths.

I just don't see things through the eyes of MY country, OUR soldiers. People are being brutally killed in acts of war all over the world, most of it enforced by our country. There is no us/them in my eyes. An Iraqi life is just as important as any English life. We should be mourning and remembering the deaths of ALL victims of war, in every country.

When we reach that level of awareness, count me in. But these soldiers that died aren't MY soldiers, my allegiance is to humanity, not this country.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Hiro said:


> Just admit it, you're a sour Scot that hates that England takes all the limelight and is better at everything other than wearing crap skirts and playing an awful musical instrument :thumb02:


What limelight does England have? Yous aren't exactly draped in glory yourselves these days . gazh and Sprite, you're hardly gonna jump all over this guy for his disgraceful prejudices are yas?



gazh said:


> Visit Berwick Upon Tweed.


I googled and was like "That's in Scotland?" before zooming really close in and seeing the line. Now THAT is a stone throw away, literally.



ReptilianSlayer said:


> In England, we celebrate and glorify war and have war museums. In Iran they have peace museums. They actually have museums celebrating peaceful times. Find me one of those in the UK.
> 
> I don't wear poppies and glorify acts of war, because that's ultimately what this entire thing is about.
> 
> ...


The adverts, THOSE as propaganda at the highest. But things like poppys and stuff, I think we tend to get a really sad view of the World Wars. I don't hear too much about the glorious victories against Germany, more of all the pain that was suffered. I don't know if you hear different down in England.

I've just realized that my name kind of glorifies a Nazi blitz on my hometown...good one Clyde.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I googled and was like "That's in Scotland?" before zooming really close in and seeing the line. Now THAT is a stone throw away, literally.


Its a bizarre place, me and some mates once stopped there on a Sunday morning on the way back from a night out in Edinburgh. Went into a pub and watched an England rugby match (we dont watch or like rugby) and everybody had a Scottish accent but had England flag tattoos, ******* bizarre.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> If no sane person wants war then why is humanity ALWAYS at war? Conclusion: We are INSANE - not sane.
> 
> One thing I know is that this day and all the media to follow it up is definitely NOT anti-war.
> 
> ...


Then you do that during the 2 minute silence, remember all the dead, all victims. You are quite right, all lives are equal. But people will naturally remember the loved one's they have lost, it is important to them. But freedom of thought still exists, if you want to remember all the people that have died then go for it, more power to you.

Heres a virtual gift for you.










The white poppy is a symbol of peace and an end to all wars, maybe thats some symbolism you can get behind. And remember it ain't gay to give a virtual friend, a virtual flower, unless our virtual balls touch. No ****.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Spite said:


> Well some actually do get out there and make a difference. Poppies don't sell themselves and 10 of 1000's of events that are held each year don't organise themselves. The British Legion generates about 30-40 million a year, which helps enable real people help. It may not be much.
> 
> A lot people, nay millions go to events and buy poppies. Maybe they aren't taking hours out of their work week and family time to go help an old vet with his shopping, but they are doing something, even if it is just a small donation or going to an event.
> 
> Positives over negatives, and honestly I can't see anything positive about what you've written. Perhaps you could sweeten it by offering up a viable alternative Remembrance/Armistice/Veterans Day.


The debate isnt whether charity events are good or bad. Im specifically talking about people getting arsey over whether Conor is wearing a flower or not. God damn stupidness.


----------



## Warning (Nov 18, 2009)

To come home after a day of filling boxes of poppy pins to be used to raise money help injured soldiers and the family's of dead soldiers and read this news is a major letdown.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Warning said:


> To come home after a day of filling boxes of poppy pins to be used to raise money help injured soldiers and the family's of dead soldiers and read this news is a major letdown.


What did you do to upset Mummy this time?


----------



## Warning (Nov 18, 2009)

Joabbuac said:


> What did you do to upset Mummy this time?


Have never had a encounter with a mummy. Not sure what you are talking about.


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> What limelight does England have? Yous aren't exactly draped in glory yourselves these days . gazh and Sprite, you're hardly gonna jump all over this guy for his disgraceful prejudices are yas?


No one will jump on me because I'm clearly on a wind up of a very sour Scot who has openly said he hates English people. You're a buffoon who's stuck in the past. Get over it.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Hiro said:


> No one will jump on me because I'm clearly on a wind up of a very sour Scot who has openly said he hates English people. You're a buffoon who's stuck in the past. Get over it.


Where are people getting this "You hate English". For the record, if you quote me directly saying I hate English, have a quite contextual cross with my Milk Tray analogy.

Outside of that, my opinions have been...

1. The British army (including Scotland) have done a lot of bad shit.
2. Most English accents annoy me in real life. Same with a lot of Scottish ones.
3. I don't really have sympathy from any soldiers.

So what's the deal with you English lads? Why do you all have such sandy vaginas acting like I said "FK THE QUEEN YOU BUNCH OF PRICKS IRA FOR EVER" or something? I didn't even insult England.


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

How about this...



ClydebankBlitz said:


> To be honest, the reason I hate England are those fking accents man.


Followed by an implicit 'we all hate England'...



ClydebankBlitz said:


> You actually think the reason every country hates England is "they hate us cause the aint us"? England isn't a 16 year old girl on Facebook, that logic doesn't apply.


If you're going to talk about sand and vaginas you really should read the thread back and see how invested you are in the whole thing. I don't really care about the debate, but I am going to call you out when you start spouting nonsense then try to back track. Cue you saying hating England doesn't mean you hate English people and referring to your chocolate analogy. Just the accents, right?

You know what, Scottish accents are pretty awful, they grate on my ears a lot. Would I say I hate Scotland? No, that would make me a moron. Just like saying I hate Birmingham because the accent there is the worst in England, in amongst a conversation where I'm explaining why everyone hates Birmingham, would probably make it sound like I hate people from Birmingham.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Hiro said:


> How about this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ReptilianSlayer said:


>


Clyde, I don't think you really hate the English... but you sure have funny way of showing it. Try posting sober next time


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Hiro said:


> How about this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gazh said the reason Ireland hates England is because they aren't or weren't as prosperous (despite years of oppression and lots of horrible acts from the British army).

Yeah, in real life English accents annoy me. I hate Edinburgh. I hate beds with have screws sticking out of them at the bottom. I hate how SKY now separates recordings with schedule in the planner. I hate trick or treaters. I hate people saying how many "sleeps" it is until Christmas. I hate when my controller is running out of battery but my cable is too small to charge and play. I hate how people tell you every year that Christmas shopping has already started. I hate when you buy a sausage roll and it's been there for a few hours.

Maybe I just hate more shit than you?

A lot of countries do hate England. They're defo up there in the most hated countries in the world. Not from Scotland, apparently, but when England gets dropped out of the world cup a lot of other people are happy. Just factual information. If you think me posting results in me caring, then you must think I'm the most considerate and caring person of all time in regards to how much I engage in long winded debates.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Hiro said:


> I am going to call you out when you start spouting nonsense



:laugh: 

You can't possibly have that much time on your hands.


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> gazh said the reason Ireland hates England is because they aren't or weren't as prosperous (despite years of oppression and lots of horrible acts from the British army).
> 
> Yeah, in real life English accents annoy me. I hate Edinburgh. I hate beds with have screws sticking out of them at the bottom. I hate how SKY now separates recordings with schedule in the planner. I hate trick or treaters. I hate people saying how many "sleeps" it is until Christmas. I hate when my controller is running out of battery but my cable is too small to charge and play. I hate how people tell you every year that Christmas shopping has already started. I hate when you buy a sausage roll and it's been there for a few hours.
> 
> ...


I'm bored.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

@oldfan, that was disappointing eh? These youngsters just can't hang long enough I guess. Hiro's the kind of guy who gets his mate to record him doing a prank where he steals someone's phone and they second they raise their fist he falls on the floor with his hands up saying "It's a prank, it's a prank, it's a prank!".


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> gazh said the reason Ireland hates England is because they aren't or weren't as prosperous (despite years of oppression and lots of horrible acts from the British army).
> 
> Yeah, in real life English accents annoy me. I hate Edinburgh. I hate beds with have screws sticking out of them at the bottom. I hate how SKY now separates recordings with schedule in the planner. I hate trick or treaters. I hate people saying how many "sleeps" it is until Christmas. I hate when my controller is running out of battery but my cable is too small to charge and play. I hate how people tell you every year that Christmas shopping has already started. I hate when you buy a sausage roll and it's been there for a few hours.
> 
> ...


I'm going to try and make this right with you Clyde.

On Behalf of English government and people I would sincerely like to apologise for the following



Calling you all Jocks, especially your woman
For Banning Tartan in 1700's
Jimmy Hill
Stashing nuclear submarines in Scottish Naval bases
Not knowing about the battle of Bannockburn 
David Cameron
Taking the piss out of your 'deep fry' culture
Also sorry you guys have a lower life expectancy
For the crime wave caused by Buckfast
The nasty jibes towards Scottish signing sensation Susan Boyle
Sun Columnist Kelvin Mackenzie calling you "tartan tosspots" - he truly is an arsehole
The following sterotypes - Mean, Tight, Ugly, Ginger, Violent and Drunk
Sorry for laughing when Alex Salmond said an independent Scotland's fiscal future was secure because you were sitting on £1tn of North Sea oil and had a long-standing budget surplus. Maybe he's right. After all he is an economist, albeit one at the worst bank in the history of banking, namely the Royal Bank of Scotland.
So sorry for killing your king James IV at the Battle of Flodden in 1513.
Sorry about cutting William Wallace's balls off.
Gazza's goal in Euro 96. Ouch.
Sorry for being, as the smackhead Renton puts it in Irvine Welsh's novel Trainspotting, "effete arseholes". What was the full quote again? Oh yes. "Some people hate the English, but I don't. They're just wankers. We, on the other hand, are colonised by wankers. We can't even pick a decent culture to be colonised by. We are ruled by effete arseholes."

Now all that is cleared up can you finally put your hate of the English to rest? :hug:


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> gazh said the reason Ireland hates England is because they aren't or weren't as prosperous (despite years of oppression and lots of horrible acts from the British army).


FFS. I said Ireland hates England because (in a nutshell) we've been tanning their backsides since the 1600s.

Or as I prefer to see it (TKO, Punches first round).


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> @oldfan, that was disappointing eh? These youngsters just can't hang long enough I guess. Hiro's the kind of guy who gets his mate to record him doing a prank where he steals someone's phone and they second they raise their fist he falls on the floor with his hands up saying "It's a prank, it's a prank, it's a prank!".


Another turd analogy. 

You're boring and there's nothing more to discuss. You hate England, we get it. What is a sufficient response - me saying I hate Scotland? Scottish people with a thorn up their arse about England may be morons but I don't throw around the word hate too easily, it can make you look like a sour simpleton :thumb02:

No need to act like some forum champion because I can't be arsed to debate a nothing argument. Move on champ.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Chill it out a bit here guys...

and to whoever made the Sandy Vaginas remark? It's no joke! That's hell for us after a day on the beach!...it's not even funny!


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

gazh said:


> FFS. I said Ireland hates England because (in a nutshell) we've been tanning their backsides since the 1600s.
> 
> Or as I prefer to see it (TKO, Punches first round).


And I said the English accent does my head in and a bunch of guys tried to hang, draw and quarter me.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

I hate a lot of English accents too :dunno:, Including my own actually :laugh:


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> And I said the English accent does my head in and a bunch of guys tried to hang, draw and quarter me.


I think it was the way you said it rather than what you were saying.

To be honest i find that most Irish accents are either comically stupid sounding or overtly rhotic and as a result abhorrent to me, this doesn't make me hate the Irish as people though.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I use the word hate looser than you guys. I hate that I have a toilet under the stairs which I'm too tall to fit in. I hate that people take up the entire aisle when queuing for something. I hate when people spell Conor or Ronda wrong (did you notice?). I hate when there is a hole in my sock. This all falls in line with hating someone because of their annoying accent.

Irish accents around my way are fairly "normal". Cork is the worst, Limerick is pretty bad, Donegal is is fairly atrocious (Diffin in me cyar). Dublin is back and forth depending on who it is speaking.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Y'al all talk funny. This is how proper English spoken properly sounds.






I think Clyde hates the English the same way I hate Mcnugget. How do y'all say it? I just like to take a piss on him


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

oldfan said:


> Y'al all talk funny. This is how proper English spoken properly sounds.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That ain't nothing. I found that pretty easy to understand.

Check out a genuine Glasgow accent.






Or Gazh accent 






Both clips are fairly old have been watered down slightly over the years.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Spite said:


> That ain't nothing. *I found that pretty easy to understand*.


Of course you did. 'cause we talk gooder than y'all. 6 seasons of shameless has turned me into a fair translator but y'all need some serious English talking lessons.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

oldfan said:


> Of course you did. 'cause we talk right. 6 seasons of shameless has turned me into a fair translator but y'all need some serious English talking lessons.


Lol I think a million American TV shows/movies have turned us into good American translators


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

How many seasons of Rab C did you watch though?


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Irish accents around my way are fairly "normal". Cork is the worst, Limerick is pretty bad, Donegal is is fairly atrocious (Diffin in me cyar). Dublin is back and forth depending on who it is speaking.


I'd say my favourite Irish accents I've heard so far are the working class ones in Louth, specifically around Dundalk. I like them because they're alot like mine, they have the broad O and A vowels (like mine) and they do not over pronounce the R sound (like mine).


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> How many seasons of Rab C did you watch though?


Just bits and pieces. My mam was an addict though, but she used to have to watch with the subtitles on haha.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I was talking to oldfan, I actually think Rab C's shite so I was thinking anyone who's actually watched it would be the same haha. His is proper old school Glaswegian as well. 
@gazh, I liked in Dundalk for a year but don't think I spoke to a single person from Dundalk haha. I used to go out to Silence nightclub hammered, not get in cause I was 17, then stagger back in towards the college for half an hour barely knowing where I am. Looking back, the fk was I thinking? Dundalk's supposed to be rough as fk but there's me staggering home with a hundred quid in my pocket at 11pm.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I was talking to oldfan, I actually think Rab C's shite so I was thinking anyone who's actually watched it would be the same haha. His is proper old school Glaswegian as well.
> .


I never heard of it. Didn't even occur to me that you were talking to me. 






looks like good research material for understanding you weirdos.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

:laugh::laugh::laugh:

Listen to this from 00:40

Abysmal pirate yorkshire accent


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

^Not available in my area...and written in I assume German.

WHAT IS HAPPENING?


----------

